# B15 Suspension Options!!!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, just thought I'd help decrease the confusion. Hopefully more of the B15s will look here for suspension information.

*Springs:* As some of you know, and some of you may not, springs and suspension components are all pretty much the same for the 2000-2004 Sentra/SER/Spec V. Of course, differences in dampening and spring rates occur, but my point is, any springs made for the Spec V will also work on a GXE/XE/1.8/SE.

_So, let's start off with the basics._ 
Say, you want springs that give a safe drop, just something to close the wheel gap but not super low, and want to increase performance. Here are my suggestions:

Eibach Prokit (spec v set)
Progress (I have them, they're pretty good)
Tein S-tech (heard good things about them)
*Tanabe (the spring rates look good, but I don't know any personal opinions of them)

*Keep in mind, YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR....as with all car mods, so if they're cheap, no-name springs or coilovers, you're taking unnecessary risk*

*Now*, those are good, inexpensive options. However, say you're an autocross fiend, and you want a good spring/strut combo without spending $1000+ on coilovers.

Right now, Koni Yellows are the only strut option for us. A full replacement for the rear, and inserts for the front. Keep in mind with the inserts, being used for lower springs, the stock housing must be grinded down. 

From what I've heard, an awesome handling combo is: Eibach Prokits and the Koni yellows. Also, the Ground Control setup with Koni yellows is supposed to be very good.

So you're down with spending money, you know in order to have great handling, you're going to have to shell out the dough. *Here are the coilover options:*
Tein SS ( full adjustability)
Tein Basic (less expensive, but limited adjustability)
JIC FLT-A1 (full adjustability, comparable price to the basics, but NOT available anymore)
JIC FLT-A2 (full adjustability, more so than the A1's)
Motivational Coilovers (custom built for your car)
*****For your own good, STAY AWAY from no-name ebay coilover deals!!!!!!*****

Now, on to suspenion components:
*Sway bars.* To put it simply, a rear sway bar cuts understeer, but you must be wary of the lift-throttle oversteer! I have the Nismo rear sway bar on my car, and I LOVE IT! 
Front sway bar. From my understanding, this increases push. The general idea is, get the rear sway, and the front sway, and they make the handling more neutral.
Eibach makes a front and rear sway kit. Nismo also makes front and rear sways, beautiful pieces. 
NISMO lower tie bar is basically just a underchassis brace. It stiffens the chassis in a similar manner as a front strut tower bar, the most noticable improvement from which is the decrease in the amount of understeer the car encounters in general. 
Progress makes a rear sway, however, this is not fully bolt on, some drilling is required.

*Front strut tower bar:*
Basically, the stock unit is good. For those of us not graced with a stock strut bar, I used the Spec V strut bar on my car, using only 2 bolts on either side, for 2 years without any problems. This isn't fully advisable though, you never know when the strut bolt will snap. For the QG powered vehicles, I found the Megan Racing strut bar to fit very nicely, and bolt right in, to all three bolts. There is good clearance to the engine, and it looks good  It can be had cheaply on ebay.
For the Spec V's there seems to be a clearance issue with the MR strut bar. I found there to be little difference between the units with testing....but maybe a hardcore autocrosser or experienced track jockey would be able to discern.

*Battery relocation:*
Some dispute this as unnecessary. Well, I did the mod, it was easy, and opens up the engine bay. I'd say the handling is a little more neutral now. More in pursuit of the 50/50 distribution most people desire. The kit can be had from summitracing fairly inexpensively.

*Feel free to add to this!!!*


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you know of any places that sell the JIC basic set?
I've been looking for an inexpensive coilover set to replace the progress/blown stock damper setup I have now. I was looking at the Tein Basics, but if the JICs are priced similarly they could be a better choice. Oh yeah, good writeup. One of the guys in town has the Tanabe springs and he enjoys them.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the JIC FLT-A1s? You know, I really don't offhand. If I get the free chance to do some research, I would think most any company that carries or can get JIC will sell them. This makes me assume companies that carry a lot of 240/silvia parts or Supra parts.......maybe RBmotoring can get them? Not sure.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Just thought I'd add a bit to your guide:

The NISMO lower tie bar is basically just a underchassis brace. It stiffens the chassis in a similar manner as a front strut tower bar, the most noticable improvement from which is the decrease in the amount of understeer the car encounters in general.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks! I'm adding that in right now.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

You forgot B&G coilovers, good thing though cuz they suck!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Thing about the B&Gs is they're made for the N16 iirc, also for flatter, smoother roads over there across the pond.............so they're a LOT stiffer than we're used to here. However, I'd like to get my hands on a set and see if I can tweak them or whatever. Can I have yours Dion?


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Cant wait to get my D2 coilovers.

I'll write a review for all you guys.

I'll also have lots of pictures and review info once I get all my stuff installed and track tested.

My suspension will almost complete with :

-Nismo Bushings
-D2 full coilovers with camber plates and pillowball mounts (400lbs springs)
-Eibach (front/rear) sway bars
-Volk Racing TE16 Wheels 
-Hankook z211 tires

Only thing left I guess would be battery relocation and a tie bar 

I know putting a header one removed LOTS of wheight, the stock unit with the pre-cat was mucho heavy.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

where did you get the D2s, what are the specs on them, and how much? I'd like to add that in to this buddy


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

D2 Coilovers
Taiwan
bought : NICO Groupe Buy
640$ (You'll never see this price again)
Includes :
- 400lbs springs all around (custom)
- Plus a set of 290lbs springs (interchangable, front/back)
- 36way dampening adjustable
- High adjustable (threads into shock body, no loss of wheel travel)
- Camber plates
- Pillow ball Mounts

They will be seeling for upwards of 1000$ I think. But we dont have a definitive price yet.


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

Im debating between eibach prokit and sportline. I'd like the lower drop but I want my car to handle well too. does the sportline have decreased handling over the prokit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

somewhat yes it does. Spring rates aren't as good.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well I'll be working on getting a set of JIC FLT-A1s within a couple of months and we'll see how they are.


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

*Tanabe springs...*

Afer reading Mike's post, I looked into the Tanabe springs. There's a set of Tanabe's that are only 10% stiffer than the stock ones, for 1.3" front and 1.1" rear drop (NF210).

So combining those with stock shocks may be less harsh on the stock shocks, but I guess bump stops would be a must, because of the drop, right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd say so, yes. Get the Koni bumpstops. They can be had from motivational engineering


----------



## SinC (Feb 21, 2004)

Has anybody used the B+G S3 suspension? I was thinking about getting that but I dont know if its worth the money.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

SinC said:


> Has anybody used the B+G S3 suspension? I was thinking about getting that but I dont know if its worth the money.


I hate when people just post they suck and looking back I see that guy. The ride is very stiff, but I can live with that. The warmer weather makes a big diff. they actually make some noise till warm in the rear. The car just feels really light in corners and takes bumps very hard. I expected more from a progressive coilover suspension. As advertised I would expect a little streetability with track intentions. Price quality relationship = they suck.


----------



## tryptych (Mar 14, 2004)

*not really*



SinC said:


> Im debating between eibach prokit and sportline. I'd like the lower drop but I want my car to handle well too. does the sportline have decreased handling over the prokit?



I have the Sportline springs with Koni yellows an dI have to say that handling is quite an amazing improvement over stock. Besides, the spring-rate of a spring while not on a vehicle is not as important as the working spring-rate. But, good luck trying to find working spring-rate numbers. Anyways, the Sportlines are great, and I'm not even considering changing to Pro-kit.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

tryptych said:


> Besides, the spring-rate of a spring while not on a vehicle is not as important as the working spring-rate. But, good luck trying to find working spring-rate numbers.


Sounds like something a H&R rep would say. Relying solely on working spring rate is oversimplifying the effect of progressive springs on your vehicle. And it's very easy to find the working spring rate of a vehicle.


----------



## i<3mysentra (May 4, 2004)

maybe a little noob like but here it goes
just got my 02 GXE and i want the ground controls and Koni yellows, does anyone know where to get these at? i found ground controls at nopionline, but they're 400 bux

ps. where can i order nismo parts, my dealer didn't know what nismo was


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

order the ground controls direct....specify your spring rates.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike, you might want to make a note that the JIC FLT-A1's will not be available anymore. Some web sites are listing this setup, but from what we have been told JIC will make one production run of them (For the GB) and then they will disappear.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

cburwell said:


> Mike, you might want to make a note that the JIC FLT-A1's will not be available anymore. Some web sites are listing this setup, but from what we have been told JIC will make one production run of them (For the GB) and then they will disappear.


which GB?

If it will last another 2 weeks I'd be 100% in


----------



## bumrush (Apr 28, 2004)

just wondering if gettin all nismo parts for my car would be a good idea or not like headers, exhaust, lowering springs, struts, etc or if i should just mix it up a little?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SinC said:


> Has anybody used the B+G S3 suspension? I was thinking about getting that but I dont know if its worth the money.


I have this setup on my spec v and don't have any problems w/it being too stiff or making any noises, but then again I don't have it slammed all the way down.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bumrush said:


> just wondering if gettin all nismo parts for my car would be a good idea or not like headers, exhaust, lowering springs, struts, etc or if i should just mix it up a little?



the nismo suspension is a spring/strut combo, not so much a coilover. I do not believe they are adjustable in any way.


----------



## timehawk (Jun 28, 2004)

Im going to give the Tein S-tech springs a shot.

Anyone here have any suggestions. Im going to run them on the stock struts......

if necessary ill go with the bumpstops


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're going to blow the dampers...probably within 4-6 months.


----------



## timehawk (Jun 28, 2004)

chimmike said:


> they're going to blow the dampers...probably within 4-6 months.



cool.....i can deal with that as im planning on kyb agx within 2 or three months....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, did you not read the beginning of this thread at all?

KYB does not make AGX's for the b15.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

i bought Dropzone coilovers for 90-99 sentra. They told me they would fit on. Do I need to get new shocks or can I get by with the stock ones for a little while, like 4 months or so? I have an 04 Sentra 1.8L.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Donny2453 said:


> i bought Dropzone coilovers for 90-99 sentra. They told me they would fit on. Do I need to get new shocks or can I get by with the stock ones for a little while, like 4 months or so? I have an 04 Sentra 1.8L.



who told you they would fit?

They won't, at least not without new upper mounts


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Donny2453 said:


> i bought Dropzone coilovers for 90-99 sentra. They told me they would fit on. Do I need to get new shocks or can I get by with the stock ones for a little while, like 4 months or so? I have an 04 Sentra 1.8L.



what makes you think coilovers for a 90-99 sentra will fit a 2004 sentra?
Honestly?

You get what's coming to you for not using any common sense.

Go back and read the FIRST POST of this thread.


----------



## timehawk (Jun 28, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh, did you not read the beginning of this thread at all?
> 
> KYB does not make AGX's for the b15.



Lets see whats happening with that in three months.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

LOL

I waited 3 years. Now my car is scrap.
At least it died with D2's on. Dreaming of KYB AGX shocks, that leak and blow every year, is not a good idea.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

timehawk said:


> Lets see whats happening with that in three months.



hahaha, I remember the same thing being said 2 years ago

Hell we had to wait over 3 years before Koni finally released their inserts that happen to cost as much as a full set of coilovers...don't hold your breath for KYB


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

places to find B15 suspension products:

http://www.raretrick.com/index.asp?cat=960&NoOfRecords=25&Submit=View

http://www.performancenissanparts.c...0_421&osCsid=3c3b59a0906c83723ddbe1342ba880eb

http://www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/b15/index.html

http://www.fastmods.com/11893-12518.html

just a few.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

timehawk said:


> Lets see whats happening with that in three months.



I've got the whole KYB catalog. when something is "coming soon" it says so. The catalog is automatically updated via the net.

AGXs aren't on the way. 

So......stop talking out your ass...you're definitely not in the game like we are.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Just thought I would throw this in there

For a year and a half I ran on the progress springs and stock SE dampers. It started off pretty nice, the rear was always dropped more than the front which pissed me off, but it rode pretty good. After a while my dampers started to die and it was getting bouncy, and also after I replaced the header and exhaust, the exhaust piping would rattle against the rear beam somethin fierce whenever I had 2 or more people in my car (larger exhaust piping with less bends + 2" drop + 80lb sub/box in the trunk + 2 people in the car = death). A week or so ago I got the Tein basics and let me tell you, it's night and day. I raised the rear a bit and lowered the front a bit so they matched (it's now 23.75" from the ground to the fender on all 4 corners), I get no rattle no matter how many people I have, and the ride is so great. It's stiffer, yet smoother at the same time. At low speeds (30-40) it's quite a bit harsher, not bouncy, just very stiff. However, it never bottoms out like the progress did on every other bump, and at high speeds it is very smooth and stable. Cruising down the freeway at 100 feels very secure, yet very smooth at the same time, I love it.

And the basics can be had for about the same cost as a set of springs and the koni yellows (and the fronts are inserts....*barf*), it's pretty clear which is the best choice IMO. $810 shipped for the basics, well worth every penny.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd say JIC FLT-A1s over the Tein basics any day, but JIC isn't making the A1s anymore.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

which is exactly why I went with the basics, I didn't want to spend a month trying to hunt down the A1s when I really needed coilovers and could just get the basics anytime I wanted


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

I am trying my best to understand all this about suspension, so please be patient with me. How are the Tein SS coilovers, and does the price includes the coilovers for all four wheels? Also, do these last longer than stock suspension? Any problems to anticipate when upgrading suspension? And if you get coilovers, does that mean you don't need different springs and struts?

edit: Yes, I know I'm fucking stupid. I'm working on it.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

GarrettSER said:


> I am trying my best to understand all this about suspension, so please be patient with me. How are the Tein SS coilovers, and does the price includes the coilovers for all four wheels? Also, do these last longer than stock suspension? Any problems to anticipate when upgrading suspension? And if you get coilovers, does that mean you don't need different springs and struts?
> 
> edit: Yes, I know I'm fucking stupid. I'm working on it.


Well, let's start with the easier stuff first.

The base price includes all four dampers, springs, perches, and perch adjuster wrenches. If you buy the pillowball mounts with it, you'll also get the pillowball top mounts. The kit will directly replace your stock spring and damper assemblies on all four corners. Note that you'll need to reuse parts from the stock top mounts regardless of whether you get the pillowballs or not, so you will need to disassemble your old strut assembly to get the Teins installed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JICs don't require reuse of any upper mount pieces


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Well, let's start with the easier stuff first.
> 
> The base price includes all four dampers, springs, perches, and perch adjuster wrenches. If you buy the pillowball mounts with it, you'll also get the pillowball top mounts. The kit will directly replace your stock spring and damper assemblies on all four corners. Note that you'll need to reuse parts from the stock top mounts regardless of whether you get the pillowballs or not, so you will need to disassemble your old strut assembly to get the Teins installed.



Ah okay. This makes much mroe sense now. I appreciate it. So I take it coil overs are the best option then. Are they more durable than the stock suspension, as in, can you put more miles on them?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

GarrettSER said:


> Ah okay. This makes much mroe sense now. I appreciate it. So I take it coil overs are the best option then. Are they more durable than the stock suspension, as in, can you put more miles on them?


Well, here's what "coilover" damper kits buy you:
- Ride height adjustability
- A set of dampers that will work with the spring rates you want

You can get camber adjustability with camber plates/pillowball mounts, and coilover kit springs are usually much stiffer than stock, but that's basically what you get by going to a "coilover" kit. If you don't need the above, coilovers are not necessary for you.

Mileage is really hard to approximate. That's mostly because almost everyone who get coilovers (and know how to use them properly) race on them. Racing puts far more stress on your dampers and springs than street driving ever will (especially if you drive like I do).

Before anything else, you should sit down and ask yourself what you want out of your car. Don't just spend $1200 on aftermarket dampers and springs because you think it'll make your car better.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

i have Tien S-type springs. I love them--they ride nice yet stiff at the same time. it droped my car 1.5" in the front and about 1.3" in the back. I still need to get shocks but im going to wait a little bit and hope to get the best tien coilover set--i can get them for 1,200 i think--around there. How long will my stock struts hold out for--does anyone know? If i buy the basic tien coilover set does it ride just about the same as the more expensive ones?? If so i can get those for $660? 

If anyone is thinking about getting Tien i would recomend it they ride excelent--no matter what kind of car you drive--my friend has a lexus IS300 and it rides just like mine. So they make them good for all cars.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

how bout h&r and sprint


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sprint=crappy. too much of a drop and will blow your struts fast.

I don't think H&R makes sprigns for the b15.....but there are plenty of other good options.


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

so i'm looking for a nice clean drop to fill the gap i'm running a 205-40-17 so there is a pretty large gap will the teins fill the gap better than Eibach? 

i'm going for the clean look with a aggresive/sporty ride


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Tiens Basic, Alignment*

I'm a noobie to alot of this and I have a few quick questions.

I currently have the Teins Basic Kit for my suspension. I took my car in for it's 30,000 mile service and they told me that I needed new tires because the inside of the tires are worn out. I looked at them myself and didnt' notice anything. They then mentinoed that it may be due to the new suspension stating that the car needs to have a wheel alignment according to the specs of the suspension. Is this true an if so what are the specs to align a my dropped spec V with Tien's Basic?

Also, when i drive over some roads and speed bumps, the car becomes really bumpy. What do I need to do or buy to make the ride a little smoother? I'm afraid I'm going to get neck spasms if I keep driving the car like this.

Thanks,


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

i was gonna get the nismo suspension and front sway bar. since the rear sway bar voids the warrenty, will it be unbalanced with just the front sway bar, or is it not noticable.

thnx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jcrou82 said:


> I'm a noobie to alot of this and I have a few quick questions.
> 
> I currently have the Teins Basic Kit for my suspension. I took my car in for it's 30,000 mile service and they told me that I needed new tires because the inside of the tires are worn out. I looked at them myself and didnt' notice anything. They then mentinoed that it may be due to the new suspension stating that the car needs to have a wheel alignment according to the specs of the suspension. Is this true an if so what are the specs to align a my dropped spec V with Tien's Basic?
> 
> ...


Yes you need to get an alignment done after lowering the car. The camber can't be adjusted, but your toe could very well be off and causing abnormal wear on the tires. It's always a good idea to get an alignment done after messing with the suspension.

And no there's no way to soften the ride, when you buy a stiffer suspension I guess a lot of people don't realize that it will be stiffer....they want it stiffer on the corners but not on bumps, that's just not possible, the two go hand in hand.


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Yes you need to get an alignment done after lowering the car. The camber can't be adjusted, but your toe could very well be off and causing abnormal wear on the tires. It's always a good idea to get an alignment done after messing with the suspension.
> 
> And no there's no way to soften the ride, when you buy a stiffer suspension I guess a lot of people don't realize that it will be stiffer....they want it stiffer on the corners but not on bumps, that's just not possible, the two go hand in hand.



I was warned about that, I just thought maybe there was additional components that could help with the ride. Thanks.

Also, with the wheel alignment, do I just get a regular alignment or are there different specs when you do an alignment on a dropped car with performance suspension?

Thanks,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

03RedSPecV said:


> i was gonna get the nismo suspension and front sway bar. since the rear sway bar voids the warrenty, will it be unbalanced with just the front sway bar, or is it not noticable.
> 
> thnx



the front sway bar is meant to complement the rear....if you put only the front on, you'll just get more understeer.

putting on the rear won't automatically void the warranty, but if it causes something to break, Nissan won't honor the warranty because of it (the rear sway can't cause anything to break though.)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jcrou82 said:


> I was warned about that, I just thought maybe there was additional components that could help with the ride. Thanks.
> 
> Also, with the wheel alignment, do I just get a regular alignment or are there different specs when you do an alignment on a dropped car with performance suspension?
> 
> Thanks,



Yes a regular alignment will be fine, I get mine done at the dealership for ~$70. Like I said they can't adjust the camber, but they can still put the toe in check, which will help reduce any abnormal wear.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the front sway bar is meant to complement the rear....if you put only the front on, you'll just get more understeer.
> 
> putting on the rear won't automatically void the warranty, but if it causes something to break, Nissan won't honor the warranty because of it (the rear sway can't cause anything to break though.)



Ok, thank you


----------



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok, great thread! I have a 01 Sentra GXE. If I go with Eibach Prokit Springs, do I also need to replace the stock struts? I have about 32k miles on it. I read the whole thread and didn't see this Q answered, so there it is. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any springs will blow stock dampers fairly quickly.


----------



## BlackNight (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey I am also a proud QG owner and just got on the forums here from B15sentra. I wanted to ask about the change/difference there would be should I just change to the Spec suspension setup... what would I notice, would there be any? I know this forum is about aftermarket suspension but was curious about keeping it stock and going with the Spec-V setup?


----------



## jtan08 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Reducing understeer for 2001 Sentra SE*

I own a sentra 2001 se. I experienced understeer since I bought it.
I did not do anything before because I'm too lazy to do my research.
But I got to know that understeer can be reduce with a rear anti-sway bar.

But apparently, sentra 2001 se suspension is not independant, therefore installing rear anti-sway bar will not help. I got this information after talking to a nissan part sales guy.

Just want check whether anyone will concurr with the sales guy info. 
If it is true, then is there any way to overcome this understeer issue.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*is there any way to overcome this understeer issue.*

in a front engine, front wheel drive econobox? not really
a rear sway would help, but it can only do so much


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *is there any way to overcome this understeer issue.*
> 
> in a front engine, front wheel drive econobox? not really
> a rear sway would help, but it can only do so much


Well, you're always going to have some degree of throttle-on understeer, but you can use alignment, tyre pressure, and rear spring rate adjustments to mitigate the amount of understeer in other situations. An option for us linked rear suspension guys is to get the rear beam bent to a different toe setting. It helped quite a bit on my B14. You might want to start with that if you're looking to go down the modification (rather than adjustment) route.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

jtan08 said:


> I own a sentra 2001 se. I experienced understeer since I bought it.
> I did not do anything before because I'm too lazy to do my research.
> But I got to know that understeer can be reduce with a rear anti-sway bar.
> 
> ...


It's a twist beam rear axle, a rear anti-roll bar will still have effect. Otherwise you could try boxing in the rear beam (weld a piece of steel across the length of the u-shaped channel) which will have a similar effect, some race teams have done this (we might, but I like the idea of having some adjustment)

PS: How come nobody has mentioned Moton coilovers?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

because we've never heard of Moton coilovers.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> because we've never heard of Moton coilovers.


You're kidding right?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Apexfreak said:


> You're kidding right?


Probably not. Moton's a new brand. I think the company was founded only 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you show me that they have a specific application for the b15 sentra and I'll gladly add it to the list.

Apparently I'm not the only one who hasn't heard of them, nobody else on the board here has ever mentioned them, nor other boards I'm a member on.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> you show me that they have a specific application for the b15 sentra and I'll gladly add it to the list.
> 
> Apparently I'm not the only one who hasn't heard of them, nobody else on the board here has ever mentioned them, nor other boards I'm a member on.



LOL, well since I have personaly installed them on a B15 I know there is an application, and Moton are a very popular coilover, particularily on Speed World Challenge cars, but I'll post a link and part numbers for the 2 way, 3 way and 4 way adjustables


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...=1&remove_url=http://www.motonsuspension.com/
Part numbers for 2 way M502 010, 3 way M502 011, 4 way M502 012 and they hopefully will be having a club sport coming out soon
And if there is any doubt, read down the list on the RTR Sentra:
http://www.team-rtr.com/cars.htm


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

okay, so the now-defunct RTR Sentra had them.

that obviously doesn't make them off-the-shelf. Besides the fact that I'm 99% sure the RTR sentra also utilized Eibach springs (must've been incorporated in the Motons)

Ahh, "Moton triple adjustable shocks and struts" *no mention of coilovers*. "Eibach springs" 

They're race only. Which means they're $$$. I'm not going to list these as an option due to that fact.

Hell, people aren't even buying en-masse the Konis that are available....let alone $2k+ race-only shocks/struts.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> okay, so the now-defunct RTR Sentra had them.
> 
> that obviously doesn't make them off-the-shelf. Besides the fact that I'm 99% sure the RTR sentra also utilized Eibach springs (must've been incorporated in the Motons)
> 
> ...


Interesting assumptions given that you have no idea what they are. Obviously you didn't bother with the Moton site, just went straight to the RTR webpage and tried to fill in the blanks. (the RTR site also does not mention the Honda parts on their car, so I guess that means they didn't exist either)

The RTR Sentra is not defunct, just not owned by RTR anymore. It and its counterpart that we put together will be raced in Canada this year, mostly at Mosport.
Any proper coilover can use Eibach ERS springs, just specify the spring rates you want, and the length. For the record, the RTR trailer had shelves full of Eibachs in various spring rates and changed them at every track. 
The set we got in had Eibachs on from the factory. Just specify the rate you want before shipping. We got 500# on the front and 550# on the rear.
Since you obviously haven't seen them on a car I guess you wouldn't know that.
Moton has different levels and corresponding prices, as I said a club sport version is due, but the double adjustables while a bit pricey are not that bad, certainly in the price range of the Truechoice, which does not currently have a B15 application, but would be willing to 'make' one.
If you won't list them beacause no one is buying the Konis which are the most cost effective (with GC's) solution, your whole suspension list is irrelevant.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Uh, I did look at the Moton site.

I saw Shocks with aux. reservoirs. I didn't see any springs, nothing.

Hell, I looked at the specific applications page, under the MOTORSPORTS applications, and it listed 3 part numbers, none of which mentioned anything about springs.

So, quote for me where it mentions, on Moton's site, that they are coilovers. Please. Because in all the English writing on there, I was unable to see that very word.

http://www.demo.forcez.nl/moton/v2/index.php?item=applicationsvervolg&brand=Nissan

http://www.demo.forcez.nl/moton/v2/index.php?item=featuresms

nowhere, even in the product description, does it say the word coilovers.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't get me wrong, if I had the money and my car was a race car I'd probably have some custom GCs with moton dampers....but I neither need them nor have the money for them. People who build race cars and have the kind of money and knowledge to know where to source the best parts.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> don't get me wrong, if I had the money and my car was a race car I'd probably have some custom GCs with moton dampers....but I neither need them nor have the money for them. People who build race cars and have the kind of money and knowledge to know where to source the best parts.


LMAO GC on Moton dampners...lol....so you need two sets of threads and collars? Sorry if this is too advanced for you, I guess since I've installed them and you've done an internet search, you must no way more about them by now. After all if it can't be found on the in ternet it doesn't exist right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Apexfreak said:


> LMAO GC on Moton dampners...lol....so you need two sets of threads and collars? Sorry if this is too advanced for you, I guess since I've installed them and you've done an internet search, you must no way more about them by now. After all if it can't be found on the in ternet it doesn't exist right?


hey, I'm still waiting for you to show me on MOTON's webpage where it says they're ANYTHING but dampers for the B15. 

So, you can stop being a smartass and show me on their website, or stop posting about it.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> hey, I'm still waiting for you to show me on MOTON's webpage where it says they're ANYTHING but dampers for the B15.
> 
> So, you can stop being a smartass and show me on their website, or stop posting about it.



Well if you go to the page YOU posted and click on the pic of the STRUTS you will SEE the THREADED SHOCK BODY
Oh, here I'll help, click on the pic of the strut.
http://www.demo.forcez.nl/moton/v2/index.php?item=applicationsvervolg&brand=Nissan#


----------



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

*n00b questions*

I own a 2002 Sentra SE-R and I want to lower it, as well as replace the rear struts (it's still riding on the stock stuff). So I'm wondering what kind of suspension options I should look into for replacement of the parts. I was looking at some of the Tanabe lowering springs to take the car down as close to 2" as possible, but I'd be interested in going lower. The four springs and two struts are looking to cost around $350 total, with what I've looked at so far. I'm a pretty aggressive driver and I like to have fun behind the wheel, so I'd like to have something that's going to agree with me, but not kill my wallet.

My questions are:
Ok so, what's the benefit of having coilovers on your car instead of struts/shocks and lowering springs? 
How low can I take the car, before I start having to adjust things like camber, toe, etc. and once I've passed this limit, what kind of guide can I go on to make the proper adjustments?

Sorry if I missed the answers to these questions. I've been reading through the thread and I'm sure I rushed over a few things.


----------



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention that I'm running on Dunlop SP Sport FM901 tires. And the price range that I'm looking for is hopefully under 900 bucks. I was just looking at the Tien Basic Coilovers, but I'd rather not buy some overkill suspension, when I'd be fine with some basic springs or whatever. I'm really just curious about the benefit of the coilovers, more so than anything else.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Eganrac said:


> My questions are:
> Ok so, what's the benefit of having coilovers on your car instead of struts/shocks and lowering springs?
> How low can I take the car, before I start having to adjust things like camber, toe, etc. and once I've passed this limit, what kind of guide can I go on to make the proper adjustments?


The main thing that separates coilovers and lowering springs is height adjustability. Coilovers give you height adjustability. Coilover kits usually have the added benefit of stiffer springs and shorter damper bodies, which helps us cope with the lack of damper travel in all of our cars.

Because Sentra front suspensions are macpherson strut, changing the height of the car any amount will affect the alignment settings. An alignment (toe readjustment) will be required after every ride height adjustment, and lowering the car more than 1 inch will change the camber noticably. Your best bets for fixing camber in the front are camber plates and camber bolts. Check out the suspension section on www.sentra.net and previous posts on this forum for details on each option.

B14 and B15 Sentras have a multi-link beam rear suspension systems. What this means is that your rear alignment will not change unless you bend the rear beam. You will therefore not need to worry about camber and toe in the rear after ride height adjustment.

Before you make any decisions on anything, read this thread. The posts in the thread actually talk about B14 Sentras/200sx's, but the B15 rear suspension is laid out the same exact way, so it should still be of use to you.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

coilover springs are stiffer
coilover dampers are better matched to the springs
adjustable ride height with coilovers

All in all, coilovers will give you a result that you will be much happier with, the question is whether or not you'll be happy enough with the basic spring upgrade. The problem with springs, at least in my experience, is that they don't lower evenly, the rear rides a lot lower than the front. If you put some stuff in the trunk, like a sub for example, it's even worse. Apart from looking retarded, one big problem with this is our cars have a problem with aftermarket exhaust piping banging against the rear beam when the car is lowered. It gets REALLY annoying, and sometimes it's bad enough where there's a constant rattling whenever you stop on a hill, or it bangs against the beam when you start/stop the engine, or when you hit bumps. With coilovers you can raise up the rear however much you need to keep this from happening. Regular springs are also pretty weak and the stock dampers have very little travel, my car would bottom out (suspension, not the actual car) on almost a daily basis with progress springs, which are some of the more stiff ones out there. When I swapped them out for the Tein Basics I lowered the front probably .5" lower than with the progress, and I raised the rear about .25" (it was really lopsided with the progress), it's been almost a year and I have yet to bottom out once. It's stiffer now, there's no doubt about that, but it's actually smoother on the freeway because of the better dampers. The only time where the extra stiffness really kicks you in the balls is when you're driving on a really rough road, the car seems to bounce all over the place. Except for really rough roads I love it, and on those same really rough roads with just aftermarket springs it would be a little smoother, but it would be bottoming out constantly, and that's obviously no good.


----------



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow Thanx Rev and Demon, very useful info; this thread is taking a little while to read, but so far, it's giving lots of good info. Looks like i'm going to be doing the coilovers with the way I drive.


----------



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok, so the Tein Basics came in the mail. I went to my brother's place and installed them and as soon as I pulled out of his drive way, the rear passenger spring made a slight lurch and squeak sound, did that about three times and I haven't heard it since. But damn, comparing the ride now to how it was..... well that isn't a comparison. The ride is PERFECT!! There is just the right amount of softness, yet the suspension is stiff enough to give a sporty ride. I'm getting more tire on the ground and my tires don't spin as easily now. I even took the car through a drift just before I got home and the car slid perfectly into the turn. I love this kit. No more floating off into the turn, now the car leans INTO the turn and not away from it. I dropped it pretty low, just low enough for me to get my hand inside of the wheel well and I'm just listening and feeling the car out for any bottoming out at higher speeds or in turns. So far I haven't felt anything. I recommend EVERYONE that owns a B15 get this setup for their car. The car looks slammed, but it rides PROPERLY.

Thanks again Nissan guys. I can't thank you enough for your wonderful advice


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

glad you're happy 

Just for reference, if you look at the last seven pictures here you can see how low mine sits with the basics. It's been around 9 months and I've never bottomed out, and I drive daily on some of the worst roads I've ever seen in my life. You can get it pretty low without any problems, I'd like mine a little lower but any lower than this and the exhaust piping will start banging against the rear beam.

Glad you're happy though, your reaction is the same as mine was the very first time I hopped up onto the freeway after swapping out the progress springs for the basics. Floating, dipping (when you hit the brakes), leaning, bobbing....it's all gone.


----------



## Eganrac (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow you do have that pretty low.. it's about the same as mine. At first I had it so low that I couldn't even get my hand in there around the wheel well. But fear made me raise it back up. I'm tempted to drop it even more since I don't see any tire marks along the inside and haven't felt any bottoming out. I do LOTS of highway driving, at least 120miles every day so the road is in really good condition and I live in south florida so no worries about bad roads or anything like that.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Eganrac said:


> Wow you do have that pretty low.. it's about the same as mine. At first I had it so low that I couldn't even get my hand in there around the wheel well. But fear made me raise it back up. I'm tempted to drop it even more since I don't see any tire marks along the inside and haven't felt any bottoming out. I do LOTS of highway driving, at least 120miles every day so the road is in really good condition and I live in south florida so no worries about bad roads or anything like that.


You always want to leave a fair bit of suspension travel for emergency maneuvers and the such. Keep that in mind before you drop the car on its bump stops.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> You always want to leave a fair bit of suspension travel for emergency maneuvers and the such. Keep that in mind before you drop the car on its bump stops.


Not to mention increased bump steer and other geometry related problems


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

hey Chimmike, where did you get your Progress springs, im probably gonna put them in my car. If you would want me to give someone specific the business let me know.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Keep in mind with the inserts, being used for lower springs, the stock housing must be grinded down.


What does that mean? I have installed a ton of Koni's. That seems odd to me.


----------



## hobbesdbom (Mar 3, 2005)

I found some cheap coilovers about 400 some dollars but the thing is they are Skunk2, and i figured they were a respected company, but that $400 price tag makes it seem iffy.

heres the website
http://www.overboost.com/obs/browse...make_id=21&make_name=Nissan&univ=&model_id=86


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

hobbesdbom said:


> I found some cheap coilovers about 400 some dollars but the thing is they are Skunk2, and i figured they were a respected company, but that $400 price tag makes it seem iffy.
> 
> heres the website
> http://www.overboost.com/obs/browse...make_id=21&make_name=Nissan&univ=&model_id=86


Skunk2 makes garbage for Sentras (even the genuine stuff). Don't buy it.


----------



## 2k2Sentra (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a 2002 sentra gxe i am looking to lower my car to tuck in either 17 or 18 in wheels thats all pretty much to close the wheel gap but i dont want a crappy ride if you could please tell me what would be good shocks sturts and springs to you my email is [email protected]


----------



## 2k2Sentra (Dec 26, 2005)

where did u get your set of springs from


----------



## bouncyballs228 (Dec 31, 2005)

what are some lowering springs that will lower me near 2"


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I believe Progress is 1.9" all around, I found that the rear ended up looking MUCH lower than the front though when I had them, still not sure why.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

bouncyballs228 said:


> what are some lowering springs that will lower me near 2"


The Tien Stech springs lower your car 2". I have 17" with 225/45/17 on and my tires are almost tucked.


----------



## CrzyDesi (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey... I'm almost hitting 25k on my 04 sentra 1.8 and I wanted to start doing some aftermarket work on it, but the thing is that I dont know much about it. Most of my friends have civics... so they dont know much about parts for sentra's... so I was wondering which would be the best lowering springs/struts for the 04's? I saw some on ebay (canuck motorsports - $100) and no one i know ever heard of them. I'm on a budget so I'm just looking for some good ones for a reasonable price, not the best on the market. Thanks.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

CrzyDesi said:


> Hey... I'm almost hitting 25k on my 04 sentra 1.8 and I wanted to start doing some aftermarket work on it, but the thing is that I dont know much about it. Most of my friends have civics... so they dont know much about parts for sentra's... so I was wondering which would be the best lowering springs/struts for the 04's? I saw some on ebay (canuck motorsports - $100) and no one i know ever heard of them. I'm on a budget so I'm just looking for some good ones for a reasonable price, not the best on the market. Thanks.


Stick with H&R's or Eibachs :thumbup:


----------



## CrzyDesi (Jan 11, 2006)

blakshukvw said:


> Stick with H&R's or Eibachs :thumbup:


Thanks for the advice man... anyone kno how well the greddy front/rear struts work for the b15s? I'm thinkin about gettin those for $250 shipped... is that a good price?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I got all nismo and I love it. From what I've read its either Nismo or Tien for suspension. If you have a b15 try and find a stock spec v front strut bar, they are good and cheap b/c people always buy the nismo one which is just eye candy. If that rear strut bar goes in the trunk don't even get it. I suggest getting a nismo rear sway bar for your b15. Its under 200 bucks and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, I'd got JIC over Tein any day of the week. the quality of materials and build is obvious when compared.


----------



## Davi (May 31, 2006)

Hey chimmike, I recently bought my Nissan B15 Sentra and now want to improve my susprension. 
Would the Eibach Pro kit (spec v set) springs work on my stock front and rear suspension?


----------



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

what springs do you guys recommend that DO NOT bottom out? and what struts/shocks should i buy?


----------



## 02SER (Sep 12, 2006)

if the motor in the 1.8 is lighter, if you buy springs for a 1.8 and put them in a 2.5 will it lower more cause the 2.5 is heavier?


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks for this info mike but this is what i have a 4WD Bluebird Sylphy ATESSA
i want to install some TIEN S Tech but might have to buy 2 sets since they dont make for 4WD car. can you find out spring rates and how can i find my sprign rates. I know the parts will work as I have fitted the Spec V Brembo Brake on it
I also want to get one of your turbo kits so mail me and gives me some prices and advice


----------



## David Hasselhoff (Jun 24, 2006)

how long do you think stock shocks will last with some eibach sportlines ?
oh and if u were also interested in some sportlines heres a link where they are like 186 shipped
eBay Motors: Eibach Sportline 4.6263 Nissan Sentra SER Spec V (item 200050311566 end time Jan-20-07 12:10:52 PST)


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

David Hasselhoff said:


> how long do you think stock shocks will last with some eibach sportlines ?
> oh and if u were also interested in some sportlines heres a link where they are like 186 shipped
> eBay Motors: Eibach Sportline 4.6263 Nissan Sentra SER Spec V (item 200050311566 end time Jan-20-07 12:10:52 PST)


Not very long at all


----------



## David Hasselhoff (Jun 24, 2006)

geuss ill just wait and get springs and shocks at same time


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

David Hasselhoff said:


> geuss ill just wait and get springs and shocks at same time


Just save and do it right the first time, honestly swapping out springs and struts/shocks isnt fun and doesnt take only 10 minutes.


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

what if i want a smoother ride than the factory installed suspension?

what would you suggest? bear in mind i'm not so savvy in the technical stuff...so I need a detailed description (if you have the time or the desire). Would installing sway bars to a suspension installed looking for comfort, instead of performance, be a waste? is there something in between sporty-comfort (and better than factory?).

sorry for all the questions....i'm really interested.


----------



## 1SLOWSE (Jun 5, 2007)

just to be certain before i go out and spend $1000... i have a 01 sentra se and i also have a pressing need for new suspension! from what i've gathered here, an adjustable suspension set up or damper kit for an early model (or possibly any model exlcuding 2007) spec-v should fit my car.. yes? no issue with the control arms? thanks guys, appreciate it.. Nick


----------



## SE-R_Spec_V (Mar 7, 2008)

Just recetly got myself an '03 Spec V. I'm currently looking to add new suspension to it because my rear struts are already crap after only 72K (kms). Now I'm looking at either the Eibach Pro-Kit, the Eibach Sportline or the TEIN S Tech. I want my car lowered because that gap drives me crazy, but I don't want to lower to so that the tire will be right up to the fender or tucked in, besides, I live in Manitoba (Canada) so the streets here are just shit. I've looked over several different sites and for some reason I get different drops for the Pro-Kit (some being 1.0"/1.0", some being 1.2"/1.0"). How much does it actually drop the ride, what is the gap size between the fender and the tire? Same question applies to the Sportline and the TEINs. I would appreciate some input, advice and recommendations. Which is a better choice? I'm looking for something close to a 1.5" drop, nothing more, is there a noticable difference if the front drops a bit more than the back? Prob a stupid question but I hate how on these sentra's the rear bumper is much higher off the ground than the rest of the car.

I also need new struts, not to sure which ones to go with. There is not much for options, the ones I've really come across that I'm willing to purchase would be either the KYB GR-2 (which I have yet to see anyone mention anything about) and the Koni's. Any suggestions?

Once I get new struts and springs, am I going to need anything else along with that, such as boots or camber arms/bolts etc.? Does an alignment need to be done?

Any input would be great!


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

I just got an 05 Spec V. I want to upgrade the suspension, but I don't want to spend tons of money. I know the Spec-V is upgraded for better handling, but which components are better? I guess my real question is, can the Spec-V's stock dampers can handle aftermarket springs such as the Tein S-Tech or the Eibach ProKit springs?

From what I've come across in this thread, and I have read the whole thing, is that any stock dampers blowout with aftermarket springs. If I have to replace the struts/shocks, where can I find the Koni Yellow/Eibach ProKit combination for a good price? And what is a good strut/shock for the Tein S-Tech springs?

Lastly, I don't need a lot of adjustment options, so which is better in terms of longevity and anti-wear, coilovers or a strut/shock-spring combo?


----------



## johnster28k (Jan 13, 2009)

*TEIN BASICS COILOVERS*

:woowoo:i have the tein basics for sale. sold my sentra a while ago. i had em on my car for 2 months. paid $970. asking $750 obo. if interested e-mail [email protected] cuz i'm not on this forum much. just tryin to help someone out with a nice set of coilovers for a deal. thanks.


----------



## johnster28k (Jan 13, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## edk (Nov 10, 2009)

I must add BC Racing coilovers to the list. They're a quality product with good ride, handling and build. You'd have to pay twice the money to get close to having something better as these were extremely good value.

I've had mine on for nearly 9 months now and when I took them off recently to inspect, clean and tweak there wasnt a spot of rust or even corrosion. Lock rings moved easily. I'd put a spot of copper grease on some of the thread but didnt cake it on. There was no need really as it turns out.

They're a good investment and you won't be buying twice. Get the softer spring setup if you're worried about ride quality. That will some firmer damping and you'll see no bounce like you get with lowering springs (even with uprated dampers you still get a fair amount. I had Koni Sport Yellows with H&R springs and the ride with the BC's is better), and the ride will be firm, but comfortable and the handling will be sharp, really sharp and most of the time it feel like it's on rails (FYI that's on Falken Zeix 912 tyres). Very adjustable with 32 clicks of damping and camber and ride height adjustment. Pillowball top mounts on the front. That's the BR series ones .

People who have been in my car who havnt had coilovers have wanted them instantly! Remarkable.

They've been tested on track in N15s and proven to do well, but I've yet to see how they fair in the N16/B15. No doubt brilliantly .


----------



## Advil (Jan 17, 2009)

edk? i know u from another forum not so?

anyway... how much did the BC racing coilovers cost?


these bars are good too(from Ultra Racing)
they have sway bars and tower bars for the N16/B15

I've ordered the 4point front tower bar, and the rear sway bar(19mm) for my Nissan N16 Almera(you may know it as the bluebird sylphy)


----------



## Advil (Jan 17, 2009)

Nissan Sentra N16 Rear Sway Bar,Stabilizer Bars Manufacturer Malaysia,Custom Strut bar,Aftermarket strut bar,SUSPENSION and shock absorber PARTS,Performance Part distributor


^^^link


----------



## edk (Nov 10, 2009)

Let us know how you get on with the rear sway bar. It's a good bit cheaper than the one from Progress so would be great if reviews come back saying it's as good.

Advil, you may have seen me around the B15sentra forums.


----------



## Advil (Jan 17, 2009)

won't be able to compare to another bar, only comparison will be from stock

think it's aoc or sumthing i know u from


----------



## Advil (Jan 17, 2009)

I've gotten a quote on the D2 RS coilovers for the B15/N16

it's $6800 TT, which is $1,066US

which is a bit expensive for me at the time

so i'm still looking,


Also

The Rear sway bar is on the way, should get it in a week or so
and i'm also thinking about the fender braces

anyone has these installed?


----------



## codyjohnd (May 7, 2010)

what shorter shocks i can use to lower my car


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

codyjohnd said:


> what shorter shocks i can use to lower my car


read.this.thread.


----------



## Ntempy101 (May 24, 2010)

Chillboy said:


> You forgot B&G coilovers, good thing though cuz they suck!


haha you got that right


----------



## D.P.B. (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got an '04 Spec and need some advice about lowering it. The car will be a DD and only driven on the street, so I have no need for coilovers. I already had in mind Eibach for the springs and sways. On their website they only list the Pro-Kit springs and their Pro-Kit Plus, springs and sways package. Yet I have read in this thread and seen for sale on various sites Sportlines. Does anyone know if Eibach offers a Sportline-Kit Plus for the B15? Or will I have to purchase separately? I would like the Sportlines as I'm running 215/40/R17 and the fender gap is massive. My only concern is bottoming out. I read that this was a big issue on the B14s with just the Pro-Kits installed - Do the B15s also have these problems? Also if someone could comment on the Eibach sways vs. Nismo sways as far as performance difference and price?
I do realise this thread was started about 6 years ago... So maybe more products have become available?? I see you listed a fair amount of spring options and coilover options but only talk about the Koni Yellow dampers. Are there any other good options besides the Koni Yellows? Thanks.


----------

